# Breaking Bad S05E06 "Buyout" OAD 08/19/12



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Wait a second... Colonel Young is selling Meth now? I always knew that guy had issues. 

Great episode. Not as intense as the last, but the tension is building. This episode DID have the best scene of the season though...that dinner scene! Wow! Scabby Lasagna!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Allow me to point out that the power cord would have worked to cut the strap, but not like that. He needed to make one strand of the wire into a hot knife. You don't get an arc flame from 110volts. In any case, he'd just trip a circuit breaker.

Walt and Jesse are old hands at dissolving stuff in barrels of acid now.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

My thought was that he likely could have pried open the clip on the zip tie using his eyeglass frames (removing the plastic over-the-ear cover from the wire frame should reveal a paper-clip style edge). Certainly that would've been a good first try before resorting to a method that would burn his wrist.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Some great lines. "Scabby lasagna" and "Hard on as big as Uncle Miltie" come to mind.

What is Walt's plan? How is he going to have enough methylene to both supply the buyer and continue cooking?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> My thought was that he likely could have pried open the clip on the zip tie using his eyeglass frames (removing the plastic over-the-ear cover from the wire frame should reveal a paper-clip style edge). Certainly that would've been a good first try before resorting to a method that would burn his wrist.


It would have been even easier for him to use the buckle on his watch strap to lift the ratchet of the zip tie. It also would have added another dimension to Jesse's gift of the watch.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Skylar is about ready to take Walt out herself.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Skylar is about ready to take Walt out herself.


Would be fitting if somehow his own ricin was used against him. There has to be some reason they made such a big to do over the ricin being hidden.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

TheMerk said:


> What is Walt's plan? How is he going to have enough methylene to both supply the buyer and continue cooking?


He didn't say that he was going to sell the methylmine. Jesse said that the plan allowed Walt to keep cooking and Mike and Jesse would get their $5 million each. I deleted the episode so I can't check, but Jesse may not even have said that he (Jesse) would get his $5M. All we know is that Walt gets to keep cooking and Mike gets paid. "Everybody wins."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I wonder if "everybody" includes the competing distributor, or if they'll be making an enemy of him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved the dinner scene! I also was thinking that the new watch would come into play somehow but did laugh when the coffee maker rolled across the room.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getbak said:


> It would have been even easier for him to use the buckle on his watch strap to lift the ratchet of the zip tie. It also would have added another dimension to Jesse's gift of the watch.





betts4 said:


> I loved the dinner scene! I also was thinking that the new watch would come into play somehow but did laugh when the coffee maker rolled across the room.


I thought he was going to break the crystal of the watch to cut the zip-tie. He or Jesse made a point about what the crystal was made out of when he gave him the watch. The watch was also very prominent on his wrist, it would have added another dimension to the watch gift. Perhaps we'll see the watch play into something in the future.

Between the super-magnet-truck and the great-train-heist, I'm will to overlook the electric spark gag. But I'm more surprised that Walt didn't turn his wrist around to burn the back or side, and not the underside where all the veins and thin skin are.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

TheMerk said:


> Some great lines. "Scabby lasagna" and "Hard on as big as Uncle Miltie" come to mind.
> 
> What is Walt's plan? How is he going to have enough methylene to both supply the buyer and continue cooking?





danterner said:


> I wonder if "everybody" includes the competing distributor, or if they'll be making an enemy of him.


I think he's going to offer to go cook for those guys, since they already have a lab and a distribution network set up. Mike and Jesse can get out, and Walt can make more money and has another empire to take over.

If the other crew is also using a methylamine cook method, wouldn't their meth also be blue, since that's what changed between the pseudo-cook and the methylamine cook? Or is Walt's method just so pure/perfect?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

If Walt can strip wire with his teeth, why didn't he just chew through the restraint?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> If Walt can strip wire with his teeth, why didn't he just chew through the restraint?


I think the cord is more rubber than plastic and the zip ties are a very plastic. I use zip ties alot around the house. It's as handy as duct tape.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Hank said:


> But I'm more surprised that Walt didn't turn his wrist around to burn the back or side, and not the underside where all the veins and thin skin are.


He should have used the side that was attached to the radiator.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Hank said:


> I think he's going to offer to go cook for those guys, since they already have a lab and a distribution network set up. Mike and Jesse can get out, and Walt can make more money and has another empire to take over.
> 
> If the other crew is also using a methylamine cook method, wouldn't their meth also be blue, since that's what changed between the pseudo-cook and the methylamine cook? Or is Walt's method just so pure/perfect?


I don't think Walt wants to work for anyone else. He's made that clear, so I would be shocked if that was his big plan where everyone wins.

Also, if you think about it, Walt hasn't really taken over any empires yet. Him and Jesse have destroyed a few and have taken more bad guys off the street than the DEA.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

That was not a regular zip tie, it was a plastic handcuff, made to be pick-proof. Before anybody objects, they come in both single and double cuffs. The difference is that you can carry no more than two of the double version, or a dozen single cuffs in the same size pouch on a uniform belt. The difference is that single cuffs run a greater chance of cutting off circulation when cinched down tight to genuinely restrain someone.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Hank said:


> I think he's going to offer to go cook for those guys, since they already have a lab and a distribution network set up. Mike and Jesse can get out, and Walt can make more money and has another empire to take over.
> 
> If the other crew is also using a methylamine cook method, wouldn't their meth also be blue, since that's what changed between the pseudo-cook and the methylamine cook? Or is Walt's method just so pure/perfect?


No way Walt is going to work for someone else. You don't move up in the Empire Business working for someone else.

And no, those other guys don't use methylamine. They were just buying it to get the blue stuff off the market.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Gary McCoy said:


> That was not a regular zip tie, it was a plastic handcuff, made to be pick-proof. Before anybody objects, they come in both single and double cuffs. The difference is that you can carry no more than two of the double version, or a dozen single cuffs in the same size pouch on a uniform belt. The difference is that single cuffs run a greater chance of cutting off circulation when cinched down tight to genuinely restrain someone.


Pfft.

http://cons.wonderhowto.com/how-to/escape-from-plastic-zip-tie-type-police-handcuffs-366533/


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TampaThunder said:


> Would be fitting if somehow his own ricin was used against him. There has to be some reason they made such a big to do over the ricin being hidden.


They sure have made a point to show Skyler smoking a lot this season. And the ricin is hidden in a cigarette. Just pointing that out.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I got the impression the Arizona guys DO use methylamine. They were buying it for their own operation and paying a premium because it also got rid of the competition. Maybe I'm off base or missed something though.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

David Platt said:


> They sure have made a point to show Skyler smoking a lot this season. And the ricin is hidden in a cigarette. Just pointing that out.


Hmmm. Interesting point.



VegasVic said:


> I got the impression the Arizona guys DO use methylamine. They were buying it for their own operation and paying a premium because it also got rid of the competition.


This is what I understood to be taking place.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I got the impression the Arizona guys DO use methylamine. They were buying it for their own operation and paying a premium because it also got rid of the competition. Maybe I'm off base or missed something though.


That was my impression. They UPPED the inital price to get rid of the competition. I still wonder how "Everybody will win".

How many for episodes are left for this first part of the season? one or two?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

2


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

David Platt said:


> They sure have made a point to show Skyler smoking a lot this season. And the ricin is hidden in a cigarette. Just pointing that out.


The ricin capsule is not hidden in a cigarette. It is taped to the back of a wallplate in the Whites' house. The intention of hiding it in the cigarette in the first place wasn't to get someone to smoke it. It was just a good hiding place for Jesse to carry it around.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> 2


damn.

It's gonna end good. And then we will have to wait a long time for them to finish the season.

arghh...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> The ricin capsule is not hidden in a cigarette. It is taped to the back of a wallplate in the Whites' house. The intention of hiding it in the cigarette in the first place wasn't to get someone to smoke it. It was just a good hiding place for Jesse to carry it around.


Actually, the intention was to get Gus to smoke it. Jesse was hoping to have an occasion where Gus would bum a smoke off him, and Jesse would give him the laced cigarette.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, the intention was to get Gus to smoke it. Jesse was hoping to have an occasion where Gus would bum a smoke off him, and Jesse would give him the laced cigarette.


You're joking, right?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> The ricin capsule is not hidden in a cigarette. It is taped to the back of a wallplate in the Whites' house. The intention of hiding it in the cigarette in the first place wasn't to get someone to smoke it. It was just a good hiding place for Jesse to carry it around.


That's right! I had forgotten about that.



DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, the intention was to get Gus to smoke it. Jesse was hoping to have an occasion where Gus would bum a smoke off him, and Jesse would give him the laced cigarette.


Jesse was supposed to put it in something that Gus was going to eat or drink. As wouldworker stated, the cigarette was just a hiding place/transportation vessel.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

wouldworker said:


> The ricin capsule is not hidden in a cigarette. It is taped to the back of a wallplate in the Whites' house. The intention of hiding it in the cigarette in the first place wasn't to get someone to smoke it. It was just a good hiding place for Jesse to carry it around.


Damn. There goes my brilliant theory.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> You're joking, right?


No. Not joking. I remember that being the plan, but I guess I could be mistaken.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> No. Not joking. I remember that being the plan, but I guess I could be mistaken.


I'm fairly certain that the cigarette was just a convenient place for Jesse to carry the capsule and the plan was for him to put it in Gus's food or drink.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mike_k said:


> I'm fairly certain that the cigarette was just a convenient place for Jesse to carry the capsule and the plan was for him to put it in Gus's food or drink.


Yes, that was the way it was supposed to go.

Gerry


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

Landry driving a sweet El Camino!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It tickled me that Standards and Practices was okay with Mike's note, with nothing but the U and C digitally obscured. Talk about half measures! Why bother?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> And then we will have to wait a long time for them to finish the season.


Unless those episodes get leaked.  I'd say that they're some of the most sought after, already in the can product in Hollywood, but they're probably some of the most closely guarded goods for the same reason.

Brad


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

danterner said:


> It tickled me that Standards and Practices was okay with Mike's note, with nothing but the U and C digitally obscured. Talk about half measures! Why bother?


Plus that there was little reason to do it at all, except prudishness on the part of someone at AMC. Sometimes it's just really obviously embarrassing to be a citizen of this country.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't believe the final 8 are not being filmed until early next year or maybe I'm mistaken. Of course that still leaves plenty of time for leaks.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

bsnelson said:


> Unless those episodes get leaked.  I'd say that they're some of the most sought after, already in the can product in Hollywood, but they're probably some of the most closely guarded goods for the same reason.
> 
> Brad





VegasVic said:


> I don't believe the final 8 are being filmed until early next year or maybe I'm mistaken. Of course that still leaves plenty of time for leaks.


They're cutting it real close this season. On the podcast last week they said they were doing the podcast like 5 days before air, and had just finished editing that episode. After the first half is done, they're going on break for either a few weeks or a few months (I forget which) before tackling the 2nd half.

Greg


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> I got the impression the Arizona guys DO use methylamine. They were buying it for their own operation and paying a premium because it also got rid of the competition. Maybe I'm off base or missed something though.


No, they don't use methylamine.

Here's all the dialog from that scene:

Mike: I'm glad to see you could make it out.
Phoenix Guy (PG): I was surprised to get your call.
Mike: Good surprise I hope. Here's one gallon, as discussed. You take that back home to your people, test it. If you're satisfied, I can get the other 665.
PG: Sounds fair enough.
Mike: Should we talk money? That one's free. The price for the rest is 15,000 per. 665 gallons, that's 9,975,000. Although I would prefer you round it up to 10, makes it easier for my partner and I to split.
PG: Steep.
Mike: Mmmmm... We good?
PG: Yeah, I'll talk to my guys, but I should be able to put together that cash, yeah.
Mike: Good. 
PG: I got to tell you, this is worth it just to get that blue stuff of yours off the market. The blue stuff will be off the market, right? This whole time I was thinking 666, that seems like an odd number. Two-thirds of an even 1,000. When I look at it that way, it starts to make sense to me. That's not all the methylamine, is it? You two have a partner you haven't mentioned?
Mike: This other party wouldn't be a problem for you. His territory won't impact yours.
PG: You see, that doesn't work for me. I'm not buying this for the supply, I'm buying this for the demand. I'm looking to increase my market share here, Mike.
Mike: Well, I don't know what to tell you.
PG: I want you tell me Fring's blue will be off the streets. Alright, here's a new deal for you, then. I'll pay you 15k per gallon for the full thousand gallons, not a drop less.
Mike: It's not mine to sell Decland. 
PG: Well then, no deal, Mike.

The important thing to remember is that only methylamine cooks produce blue meth. He's looking to get rid of the blue stuff. He wants it all so the blue stuff will go away.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I can see how you are looking at it, I just get the impression it's both for their use and to get the blue stuff off the street. I guess it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They would be stupid not to use it.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> I can see how you are looking at it, I just get the impression it's both for their use and to get the blue stuff off the street. I guess it doesn't matter either way.


If they were using methylamine, their stuff would be blue, too. If their stuff was blue, it would make no sense for them to say they want the blue stuff off the streets, rather than just saying they want Mike's/Heisenberg's s stuff off the streets.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> They would be stupid not to use it.


Assuming they have someone who knows the process. I thought while Walt's processed used a chemical that was easier to get (at the time) than pseudoephedrine, the cooking process was much more involved.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Test said:


> He should have used the side that was attached to the radiator.


D'Oh! It's only obvious when you say it like that.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm thinking the reason the meth is blue is the purity level Walt can get out of the methylamine and the other ingredients,
not the methylamine itself, which we clearly saw was clear.

The other guy was just saying he want's Heisenberg's meth off the streets, so people have to buy his.

He's not going to pay 10-15M for something he's going to dump down the sewer, he'll use it to make his subpar cloudy meth.


phox


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I _think_ his plan is to become a whole seller. Jessee and Mike get bought out, but Walter continues to cook. He sells to this new outfit and they probably get some exclusivity or something for some certain amount of time. They get to sell blue plus their own stuff, and don't tell him what to do as long as he goes along with what ever deal is made.
This way Walter will be his own boss, and just makes product and sells it to these guys until the deal ends. His end game is to probably sell to other outfits later on once he can finance and rebuild a super lab. If I'm correct, it might be 1 year exclusivity and he refuses to continue to only sell to them, and they decide to it's better to kill Walter than have to compete with his superior product. Hence the way he looks like he's preparing to do war from the season premiere.

Just my guess.. Be nice..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bsnelson said:


> Unless those episodes get leaked.  I'd say that they're some of the most sought after, already in the can product in Hollywood, but they're probably some of the most closely guarded goods for the same reason.
> 
> Brad





gchance said:


> They're cutting it real close this season. On the podcast last week they said they were doing the podcast like 5 days before air, and had just finished editing that episode. After the first half is done, they're going on break for either a few weeks or a few months (I forget which) before tackling the 2nd half.
> 
> Greg


On last week's podcast, Vince said the writers were coming back last week to start breaking the final season. He said some of the big concepts are already done, but they then have to fill in the details and actually write the episodes.

In a podcast with Adam Carolla several months ago, Bryan Cranston mentioned that they'd wrap production on this series in March 2013. So I have no idea when they'll start shooting the final 8, but it will likely be late 2012 or early 2013.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm thinking the reason the meth is blue is the purity level Walt can get out of the methylamine and the other ingredients,
> not the methylamine itself, which we clearly saw was clear.


No, it's the methylamine. Way back when they first started making it and the DEA got ahold of it, they knew the blue stuff was made from methylamine. They called it old-school biker meth. The blue stuff was new and unusual compared to the meth that was on the market.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

David Platt said:


> They sure have made a point to show Skyler smoking a lot this season. And the ricin is hidden in a cigarette. Just pointing that out.





wouldworker said:


> The ricin capsule is not hidden in a cigarette. It is taped to the back of a wallplate in the Whites' house. The intention of hiding it in the cigarette in the first place wasn't to get someone to smoke it. It was just a good hiding place for Jesse to carry it around.





DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, the intention was to get Gus to smoke it. Jesse was hoping to have an occasion where Gus would bum a smoke off him, and Jesse would give him the laced cigarette.





DevdogAZ said:


> No. Not joking. I remember that being the plan, but I guess I could be mistaken.





mike_k said:


> I'm fairly certain that the cigarette was just a convenient place for Jesse to carry the capsule and the plan was for him to put it in Gus's food or drink.


Imagine trying to smoke a cigarette with a glass vial of ricin amongst the tobacco. First, the weight of the vial would make the cigarette off balance. Next, once the burning ash gets to the glass vial, the glass would have to heat up. You would NOT be "smoking the ricin".  The cigarette was just a hiding place.

Skylar knows nothing about the ricin. Only Walt knows that there is a glass vial of ricin which he hid behind an electrical plate. And only Walt knows that it contains ricin.

I agree that it will come back into play, though, as it is another Chekhov's gun, as is his birthday watch from Jesse.



VegasVic said:


> I can see how you are looking at it, I just get the impression it's both for their use and to get the blue stuff off the street. I guess it doesn't matter either way.





vertigo235 said:


> They would be stupid not to use it.





nataylor said:


> If they were using methylamine, their stuff would be blue, too. If their stuff was blue, it would make no sense for them to say they want the blue stuff off the streets, rather than just saying they want Mike's/Heisenberg's s stuff off the streets.


Walt's method of cooking, using the purest ingredients (such as methylamine, rather than medicines which have impurities plus the needed ingredients) is what gets the blue look. The new bad guys (Decland and his gang) would clearly USE the methylamine in their own cooking, but since they are not the genius-expert-perfectionist chemist that Walt happens to be, they would be lucky if they would get to the blue state of purity. But there is NO WAY they would spend $10m or $15m for an important ingredient and NOT use it.

They just want assurances that they won't continue to have competition after paying off Mike et al.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nataylor said:


> No, they don't use methylamine.
> 
> Here's all the dialog from that scene:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're looking at it wrong. He says he's not buying it for the supply, he's buying it for the demand. That doesn't mean he's not going to use it. It just means the main reason he's interested at that (very high) price is because it will also increase demand by removing a competitor from the market.

From what this show has taught us, methylamine is the most difficult to obtain ingredient used in the cooking process. Many subpar labs hoard boxes of cold pills with pseudoephedtrine and then break those down chemically to get the methylamine. So for them to pay $15k per gallon and then not use it would be ridiculous. But more important to them is having the market free from Heisenberg's product, so they can fill that void.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm thinking the reason the meth is blue is the purity level Walt can get out of the methylamine and the other ingredients,
> not the methylamine itself, which we clearly saw was clear.
> 
> The other guy was just saying he want's Heisenberg's meth off the streets, so people have to buy his.
> ...


If you remember, before they started using the Methylamine the cooks were clear, almost perfectly clear or "glass" grade.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

mike_k said:


> I'm fairly certain that the cigarette was just a convenient place for Jesse to carry the capsule and the plan was for him to put it in Gus's food or drink.


It was more because they knew that Gus's security people were going to frisk Jesse and they needed to hide the ricin somewhere that would go overlooked. They knew that the security guy wouldn't check every cigarette in the pack, so it would be a safe place to hide the ricin.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> From what this show has taught us, methylamine is the most difficult to obtain ingredient used in the cooking process. Many subpar labs hoard boxes of cold pills with pseudoephedtrine and then break those down chemically to get the methylamine. So for them to pay $15k per gallon and then not use it would be ridiculous. But more important to them is having the market free from Heisenberg's product, so they can fill that void.


The pseudoephedrine cooks are chemically different than the methylamine cooks. There is something in the methylamine process that produces the blue coloring. As vertigo235 said, their first pseudo-based cooks were clear, like glass (a marked improvement over the cloudy stuff on the market).


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I _think_ his plan is to become a whole seller. Jessee and Mike get bought out, but Walter continues to cook. He sells to this new outfit and they probably get some exclusivity or something for some certain amount of time. They get to sell blue plus their own stuff, and don't tell him what to do as long as he goes along with what ever deal is made.
> This way Walter will be his own boss, and just makes product and sells it to these guys until the deal ends. His end game is to probably sell to other outfits later on once he can finance and rebuild a super lab. If I'm correct, it might be 1 year exclusivity and he refuses to continue to only sell to them, and they decide to it's better to kill Walter than have to compete with his superior product. Hence the way he looks like he's preparing to do war from the season premiere.


First, Walt isn't going to work for anyone else again. He needs to be king. Second, Walt being just a cook again is boring. Whatever plan Walt came up with has to, first and foremost, make for exciting television. Negotiating with the Phoenix guys would be boring. They have to do something that is worthy of the excitement that Jesse was displaying. "Yeah, Mr. White! You just negotiated a deal with one-year exclusivity! Take that, Phoenix *****es!" is not going to cut it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> It tickled me that Standards and Practices was okay with Mike's note, with nothing but the U and C digitally obscured. Talk about half measures! Why bother?


BluRay/DVD release.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

It would be a huge red herring for Walt to go through the trouble of keeping/hiding the ricin and then not have it come into play again but I guess it's possible.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nataylor said:


> The pseudoephedrine cooks are chemically different than the methylamine cooks. There is something in the methylamine process that produces the blue coloring. As vertigo235 said, their first pseudo-based cooks were clear, like glass (a marked improvement over the cloudy stuff on the market).


I wasn't saying anything about why the product was blue. I was simply trying to explain why Declan would be using the methylamine rather than throwing it away as someone else implied.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I wasn't saying anything about why the product was blue. I was simply trying to explain why Declan would be using the methylamine rather than throwing it away as someone else implied.


Right, but the blue coloring indicates he's not currently using it. Maybe he'll resell it far out of the area? Who knows.  But the the blue stuff is specific to the methylamine cook (the P2P process as the DEA calls it). And Heisenberg is the only one producing blue meth at the moment.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

wouldworker said:


> First, Walt isn't going to work for anyone else again. He needs to be king. Second, Walt being just a cook again is boring. Whatever plan Walt came up with has to, first and foremost, make for exciting television. Negotiating with the Phoenix guys would be boring. They have to do something that is worthy of the excitement that Jesse was displaying. "Yeah, Mr. White! You just negotiated a deal with one-year exclusivity! Take that, Phoenix *****es!" is not going to cut it.


So what deal would the Phoenix crew accept? They would work under Heizenberg now? I understand what Walter wants, but how would he negotiate a deal with these guys that they would accept? I doubt they would sell out to him (plus he doesn't have the cash). He doesn't have a distribution, and it's been shown that he's not good at that (plus I think he's above it now). He needs someone to buy his stuff in bulk, these guys are so far his only choice. Do you really think they just shrug and say yes if he said "You work for me now?". That might be what happens, he might really sell the idea, but so far I don't see it.

There's only two episodes left in this mini season, plus we need to get to 1 year in the future for some sort of stand off. My theorized deal would allow him to get Mike and Jesse out since they no longer want to do this. It would allow him time to earn money, make contacts (Landry?), build a distribution infrastructure, so in a sense everyone wins like he says. A good way to finish off this mini season would be to square things off with the business, then focus on his home life in the mini finale. He wants his kids, Skylar offers nothing to him anymore. I think a good mini finale would be that he uses the ricin on Skylar, then he gets to bring his babies home.

I said before I think Walter will kill someone very close to him this season (Jesse, Skylar, Hank, or Marie). For years we rooted for him, but now it's time to turn everyone against him, and having him sink so low as to kill his wife would show everyone how broken bad he really is, and turn even those who haven't gotten the message on what the show is about, to hate Heizenberg.

Then we finish the second mini season to watch him deal with the after math of his decisions.

It's still just my guess, but so far I can't think of any deal that the phoenix crew would accept. If Walter wants an empire he either needs to buy/steal one, or time to build one. Unfortunately he left Fring's in rubble.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

robojerk said:


> So what deal would the Phoenix crew accept? They would work under Heizenberg now? I understand what Walter wants, but how would he negotiate a deal with these guys that they would accept? I doubt they would sell out to him (plus he doesn't have the cash). He doesn't have a distribution, and it's been shown that he's not good at that (plus I think he's above it now). He needs someone to buy his stuff in bulk, these guys are so far his only choice. Do you really think they just shrug and say yes if he said "You work for me now?". That might be what happens, he might really sell the idea, but so far I don't see it.


You're the one who thinks the plan involves making a deal with the Phoenix crew, not me. I'm saying that the plan has to be clever and exciting to warrant the enthusiasm Jesse was showing. Why would he be so excited about a deal where Walt cooks for Phoenix? That plan is boring and this show is never boring. I just can't see it being a straightforward deal like that.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I agree.


Mike and _Maybe _Jessee take the buy out.
The Phoenix guys get exclusive distribution of the Blue Meth and lots of cheap Methylamine
Walter gets a ready made distribution network and full value out of his share of Methylamine. 

Everybody wins...



robojerk said:


> I _think_ his plan is to become a whole seller. Jessee and Mike get bought out, but Walter continues to cook. He sells to this new outfit and they probably get some exclusivity or something for some certain amount of time. They get to sell blue plus their own stuff, and don't tell him what to do as long as he goes along with what ever deal is made.
> This way Walter will be his own boss, and just makes product and sells it to these guys until the deal ends. His end game is to probably sell to other outfits later on once he can finance and rebuild a super lab. If I'm correct, it might be 1 year exclusivity and he refuses to continue to only sell to them, and they decide to it's better to kill Walter than have to compete with his superior product. Hence the way he looks like he's preparing to do war from the season premiere.
> 
> Just my guess.. Be nice..


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I loved the dinner scene!


Jesse was a riot!

And if looks could kill, I think Walt has killed Skylar a few dozen times over the past couple of episodes.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)




----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

The dinner scene was awesomely awkward, and Jess was hysterical in it. Love that gif!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

TheMerk said:


>


*sluuuuuuuuuuuurp*


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Before the dinner scene I was thinking of how Walter was forcing them to eat together, kind of proving that he owns each of them. However Jessee's horrible attempt at small talk combined with Skylar's total "f#ck you" attitude kind of made the idea blow up to pieces.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Before the dinner scene I was thinking of how Walter was forcing them to eat together, kind of proving that he owns each of them. However Jessee's horrible attempt at small talk combined with Skylar's total "f#ck you" attitude kind of made the idea blow up to pieces.


I was waiting for Skyler to say, "The car wash is sucking up a large chunk of money, but Walt has an illegal drug business that brings in more than enough to cover it."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ElJay said:


> *sluuuuuuuuuuuurp*





robojerk said:


> Before the dinner scene I was thinking of how Walter was forcing them to eat together, kind of proving that he owns each of them. However Jessee's horrible attempt at small talk combined with Skylar's total "f#ck you" attitude kind of made the idea blow up to pieces.


When they shot that I'll bet Aaron had the two of them laughing their a's off.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I agree.
> 
> [*]Mike and Maybe Jessee take the buy out.
> [*]The Phoenix guys get exclusive distribution of the Blue Meth and lots of cheap Methylamine
> ...


This is what I think also. Walt doesn't take over the Phoenix crew, he just cooks for them to maximize his profit. It's all good until he wants to quit then he has to go take out Declan (with a machine gun on his 52nd birthday) just like he took out Gus.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hot Damn. He sure gets off on tormenting Skylar.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I found this discussion of what makes Meth blue:

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132484


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Test said:


> He should have used the side that was attached to the radiator.





getreal said:


> D'Oh! It's only obvious when you say it like that.


Wouldn't the radiator have just grounded things, though?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I read on a music forum that the song Walt was whistling was Queen's Lily Of The Valley.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

How many people have a radiator? Isn't it interesting that in TV/movies there's always one around when someone needs to be handcuffed?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Wouldn't the radiator have just grounded things, though?


That wouldn't matter as long as Walt grounded the neutral side of the wires to the radiator and used the hot side for the "cutting" end. He probably could have just used the hot side if the radiator was already well grounded. This is of course assuming it world work in real life, which is debatable.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sepinwall didn't particularly care for this episode....


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Robin said:


> How many people have a radiator? Isn't it interesting that in TV/movies there's always one around when someone needs to be handcuffed?


Well it was in the office of a warehouse, so more believable I guess. But people don't apparently ever get handcuffed while in new buildings with forced air! I guess that's when they get tied to chairs in the middle of the room.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Robin said:


> How many people have a radiator? Isn't it interesting that in TV/movies there's always one around when someone needs to be handcuffed?


Radiators are popular in the North East.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

tiams said:


> I found this discussion of what makes Meth blue:
> 
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=132484


I read that thread, and this looks like the most reliable information concerning "blue meth":



> ""Blue Sky" (also known as Big Blue or Blue Magic) is the street name which has been coined for the notoriously potent and 100% chemically pure crystal methamphetamine that Walter White and Jesse Pinkman manufacture. The name comes from the distinctive light blue coloration of the meth crystals, a result of the chemical formula Walt devised that replaces pseudophedrine with methylamine. Amongst the steps, the process creates phenylacetone (from phenylacetic acid) in a tube furnace charged with a thorium oxide catalyst, followed with reductive amination (methylamine and aluminum amalgam) to yield methamphetamine.
> The blue color is apparently a plot device, introduced by the show's writers to make Walt's product visually identifiable. 100% pure methamphetamine would appear as colorless/white crystals, without any blue color. In addition, the phenylacetone/methylamine synthesis would yield a racemic mixture of d- and l- methamphetamine. Generally d-methamphetamine is considered preferable to a racemic mixture of d and l-methamphetamine. This is because l-methamphetamine has a very low affinity for dopamine receptors, the receptors that give amphetamines their pleasurable effects"


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I am finally enjoying the Skylar character. She just sits around smoking and drinking all day. My kind of gal.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Before the dinner scene I was thinking of how Walter was forcing them to eat together, kind of proving that he owns each of them. However Jessee's horrible attempt at small talk combined with Skylar's total "f#ck you" attitude kind of made the idea blow up to pieces.


I actually think Walt's plan was to show Jesse how miserable Skyler was making him and his home life. Hence his speech about "you want to take everything I have left away from me."

To that end, it worked, he manipulated Jesse into feeling bad for him.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

brianric said:


> Radiators are popular in the North East.


How about in the southwest?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> How about in the southwest?


Maybe not popular (I really don't know), but it gets chilly in the desert when the sun goes down...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah that looks like a newer warehouse building. Who would put a boiler system in a warehouse? And they would run the radiator pipe through the cement slab? Most I see around here would have a forced air system, a swamp cooler for the summer, and some heat-pump or something for the winter.

One thing I keep thinking that will bring Walt's world crashing down is:



Spoiler



That although we think Flynn will get in a wreck or something with the new car, I am thinking that he will somehow get involved with meth, either by dealing it, or by using it and getting hooked. And in one episode Skylar will find a bag of the blue stuff and tell Walt that it isn't OK to have his product in the house, then Walt will say it isn't his and they will figure out that Flynn is using.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> One thing I keep thinking that will bring Walt's world crashing down is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or even better - 


Spoiler



I think Walt Jr. is just too 'good' for that. But it would be cool. Especially if it happened - not in his house but rather his DEA Uncle or his psycho Aunt finds it while he is at their house.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> One thing I keep thinking that will bring Walt's world crashing down is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that.

See people? I'm not the only one who spoilerizes wild-ass guesses as to future plot points.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Not going to spoiler this wild ass guess...

Remember when Marie said that Holly is the most delicious baby ever? That's foreshadowing. 

We know Marie has a thing for purple. She comes across some of the blue meth, and uses it because blue is close to purple. She trips out. She puts Holly in the oven. 

Marie. Eats. Holly.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

TheMerk said:


> Marie. Eats. Holly.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't rewarded the pilot since it originally aired, but didn't Walt make a video recording of himself while out in the desert with the RV?It was like a suicide note/confessional statement to his family, or something along those lines, wasn't it?

What ever happened to that recording? It strikes me that it sure would cause some potential problems were it to turn up now. ("Uncle Hank, I don't want to watch Heat again. Hey... What's on this tape over here?")


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

Walt took the tape out of the camcorder and destroyed it by breaking it up.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

TheMerk said:


> Marie. Eats. Holly.


"That's right, she's got the munchies for a 'California cheeseburger.'"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Gary McCoy said:


> Walt took the tape out of the camcorder and destroyed it by breaking it up.


Ah thanks - didn't recall that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought he was going to turn on the radiator and melt the cuffs and burn himself.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> That wouldn't matter as long as Walt grounded the neutral side of the wires to the radiator and used the hot side for the "cutting" end. He probably could have just used the hot side if the radiator was already well grounded. This is of course assuming it world work in real life, which is debatable.


Besides, the plasticuff is not very conductive. He could have just jammed a strip of cloth between the wire and the radiator and cuff, and then done the same thing he did with his wrist.

But as you say, it wouldn't really have worked as shown in the episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's something we haven't discussed: Mike wanted to sell his share of the methylamine for $5 million. Out of that money, he was willing to fully fund the "hazard pay" for the other nine guys that used to work for him when Fring was alive. We know Mike had two million that was taken away. How much will he have to pay to each of those nine, and how could $5 million possibly make them all whole and satisfied enough that they'd be willing to keep quiet? How much jail time would you be willing to endure for a one-time payment of $400k?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm not sure of this, but they're just holding those guys until one (or more) eventually talk. All the DEA has on them is they were on Fring's payroll. Classic prisoner's dilemma. If nobody ever talks, I don't think they can't hold them in custody for very long since they don't have any real proof yet.

Say Mike takes half of his 5mil. Leave 2.5mill to distribute to the silent 9-- that's about $280k each. Mike just say, this is all that's coming -- it's better than nothing.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> I got the impression the Arizona guys DO use methylamine. They were buying it for their own operation and paying a premium because it also got rid of the competition. Maybe I'm off base or missed something though.





jsmeeker said:


> That was my impression. They UPPED the inital price to get rid of the competition. I still wonder how "Everybody will win".


Just to clarify, the Phoenix crew didn't up the price.. they just wanted it all (or nothing) for $15,000 per gallon. 666 Gallons=$9,990,000, 1000 gallons=$15,000,000.

I am going with the premise that the Phoenix crew uses a P2P cook, but just aren't "Heisenberg" good enough at it to get the blue meth. So they're buying it to use AND to get the blue meth off the market.

It's funny though that in real life, according to that 'blue meth' link above, that the purest P2P cooking method actually yields less effective meth.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's something we haven't discussed: Mike wanted to sell his share of the methylamine for $5 million. Out of that money, he was willing to fully fund the "hazard pay" for the other nine guys that used to work for him when Fring was alive. We know Mike had two million that was taken away. How much will he have to pay to each of those nine, and how could $5 million possibly make them all whole and satisfied enough that they'd be willing to keep quiet? How much jail time would you be willing to endure for a one-time payment of $400k?


Sounds like: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090215110255AAPtJyh


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

When Hank saw the security footage of Walt and Jessie stealing the first barrel of methylamine, he knew they were going to use it for a P2P cook. He specifically commented on not seeing that since the 70s. So P2P stuff is rare. Hence, I doubt the Phoenix guys are using it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

netringer said:


> Sounds like: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090215110255AAPtJyh


 What does that have to do with my question?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Hank said:


> Mike just say, this is all that's coming -- it's better than nothing.


When I read that I could hear Mike's voice in my head saying it *very slowly* so they'd understand.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

CraigK said:


> When I read that I could hear Mike's voice in my head saying it very slowly so they'd understand.


I can't imagine Mike saying that at all. It totally goes against his character.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nataylor said:


> When Hank saw the security footage of Walt and Jessie stealing the first barrel of methylamine, he knew they were going to use it for a P2P cook. He specifically commented on not seeing that since the 70s. So P2P stuff is rare. Hence, I doubt the Phoenix guys are using it.


I don't know what you are watching. 
You just said that DEA Hank saw security footage of Walt (his bro'-in-law) stealing a barrel of methylamine.
That means that Hank is aware of Walt's criminal activities.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

getreal said:


> I don't know what you are watching.
> You just said that DEA Hank saw security footage of Walt (his bro-in-law) stealing a barrel of methylamine.
> That means that Hank is aware of Walt's criminal activities.


He didn't know it was Walt


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

getreal said:


> I don't know what you are watching.
> You just said that DEA Hank saw security footage of Walt (his bro'-in-law) stealing a barrel of methylamine.
> That means that Hank is aware of Walt's criminal activities.


He didn't know who he was watching, just that whoever it was was book smart, not street smart.


----------



## Gary McCoy (Jun 4, 2003)

Hank said:


> -snip-
> It's funny though that in real life, according to that 'blue meth' link above, that the purest P2P cooking method actually yields less effective meth.


Have a little COMMON SENSE. You DO NOT want a TV show to give an explicit and technically correct formula and process for making CRANK. That would be very stupid and subject the network and the Director/Writers to lawsuits.

It is for similar reasons that every movie and TV show that concerns the making of nuclear weapons, always omits a crucial step (or in the case of a certain Tom Clancy book/movie) includes deliberate wrong information.

You don't want people learning how to make drugs, explosives, or nuclear weapons off the Internet. At least I don't.

_Breaking Bad _does better than 99% of the average movies and TV shows when it comes to suspension of disbelief. But it must NEVER teach somebody how to make real Methamphetamine.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gary McCoy said:


> Have a little COMMON SENSE....


No need for personal attacks here....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Gary McCoy said:


> Have a little COMMON SENSE. You DO NOT want a TV show to give an explicit and technically correct formula and process for making CRANK. That would be very stupid and subject the network and the Director/Writers to lawsuits.


The gap between what Breaking Bad shows us, and an actual process for making meth, is so incredibly wide that it doesn't matter what they show us. No one, I repeat, NO ONE, is going to learn to make meth just from watching this show.

They will need to go to the Internet to download actual instructions.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> The gap between what Breaking Bad shows us, and an actual process for making meth, is so incredibly wide that it doesn't matter what they show us. No one, I repeat, NO ONE, is going to learn to make meth just from watching this show.


Right. That should be obvious to anyone with a little common sense, wouldn't you say?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

TheMerk said:


> Not going to spoiler this wild ass guess...
> 
> Remember when Marie said that Holly is the most delicious baby ever? That's foreshadowing.
> 
> ...


I think you have your AMC shows mixed up. Sounds more like a storyline from The Walking Dead. Too funny.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I was listening to the podcast for this episode (506) with Vince Gilligan while working today, and they had the actress who plays Marie on for a bit. She accidentally blurted out a spoiler for the next episode (507 - "Say My Name").

Just giving you all a heads-up.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Gary McCoy said:


> Have a little COMMON SENSE. You DO NOT want a TV show to give an explicit and technically correct formula and process for making CRANK. That would be very stupid and subject the network and the Director/Writers to lawsuits.


I think you entirely missed my point. I wasn't advocating that the show divulge the actual method for making any meth.

All I was pointing out that it is IRONIC that Heisenberg's 100% pure P2P meth, in reality, would actually be much less potent than a pseudoephedrine based meth. But in the show, the pure P2P blue meth is portrayed to be super potent and significantly better than any other meth on the streets.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Hank said:


> All I was pointing out that it is IRONIC that Heisenberg's 100% pure P2P meth, in reality, would actually be much less potent than a pseudoephedrine based meth. But in the show, the pure P2P blue meth is portrayed to be super potent and significantly better than any other meth on the streets.


Walt actually mentioned in one of the episodes (I think it was Box Cutter) that his technique wasn't a standard p2p cook; it was stereoselective, so the resulting mix could be a lot more pure. I'll see if I can dig up the quote. I remember it, since it was actually realistic and not just random chemistry technobabble.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> Walt actually mentioned in one of the episodes (I think it was Box Cutter) that his technique wasn't a standard p2p cook; it was stereoselective, so the resulting mix could be a lot more pure. I'll see if I can dig up the quote. I remember it, since it was actually realistic and not just random chemistry technobabble.


Careful now, and use some common sense! You don't want to reveal too much of the real process to make meth.



I'd sure like to see that quote if you can find it. It would make my suspension of disbelief at little bit less suspensionier.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Hank said:


> I'd sure like to see that quote if you can find it. It would make my suspension of disbelief at little bit less suspensionier.


Found one of the quotes with some googling:

"And if our reduction is not stereospecific, then how can our product be enantiomerically pure?"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just thought I something else we haven't mentioned about this episode. When Walt goes to the warehouse to steal the methylamine, he parks right in front of the door. Then Mike confronts him, puts his wallet and keys on the desk, cuffs him to the radiator and leaves. Later, it shows Mike returning to the warehouse and being shocked when he opened the door and the tank/trailer is gone. But shouldn't Mike have realized something was up when he pulled up to the warehouse and Walt's car wasn't there anymore?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

getreal said:


> I was listening to the podcast for this episode (506) with Vince Gilligan while working today, and they had the actress who plays Marie on for a bit. She accidentally blurted out a spoiler for the next episode (507 - "Say My Name").
> 
> Just giving you all a heads-up.


Thanks for this! I had started listening to it, but I'll stop.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Robin said:


> Thanks for this! I had started listening to it, but I'll stop.


+1 -- I appreciate the warning!

It's so like Marie to not be able to keep a secret...


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just thought I something else we haven't mentioned about this episode. When Walt goes to the warehouse to steal the methylamine, he parks right in front of the door. Then Mike confronts him, puts his wallet and keys on the desk, cuffs him to the radiator and leaves. Later, it shows Mike returning to the warehouse and being shocked when he opened the door and the tank/trailer is gone. But shouldn't Mike have realized something was up when he pulled up to the warehouse and Walt's car wasn't there anymore?


I thought he was there with Jesse, to tell Mike about Walt's big plan.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Robin said:


> Thanks for this! I had started listening to it, but I'll stop.


I'm the opposite. I never listen to the podcast. This is my first time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

HoosierFan said:


> I thought he was there with Jesse, to tell Mike about Walt's big plan.


That's the way I remember it too. Walt was still there. With Jesse. Mike wanted to hurt (or kill) Walt. Jessse had to convince Mike to listen to Walt's plan.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> That's the way I remember it too. Walt was still there. With Jesse. Mike wanted to hurt (or kill) Walt. Jessse had to convince Mike to listen to Walt's plan.


But the car wasn't in front of the door the second time, so Mike should have gone in with drawn gun.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

So I listened to the podcast. 
I'm gonna post the spoiler in tags here.



Spoiler



First of all, I'm not certain it's even a real spoiler. Yes, the actress did say this, but I'm not sure if she was being serious or not.

Regardless, I wouldn't have posted it even in spoiler tags, except for the fact that it seems like such a really minor spoiler. I'm not sure how it advances the plot.

So here's the spoiler...

Supposedly Marie has an affair with Ted.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BradJW said:


> So I listened to the podcast.
> I'm gonna post the spoiler in tags here.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Huh? Ted is a paraplegic in the hospital in a head cage(?).

Marie would have to do a "Garp!" on him.

I think she was joking.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

getreal said:


> I was listening to the podcast for this episode (506) with Vince Gilligan while working today, and they had the actress who plays Marie on for a bit. She accidentally blurted out a spoiler for the next episode (507 - "Say My Name").
> 
> Just giving you all a heads-up.





Robin said:


> Thanks for this! I had started listening to it, but I'll stop.





danterner said:


> +1 -- I appreciate the warning!
> 
> It's so like Marie to not be able to keep a secret...





BradJW said:


> I'm the opposite. I never listen to the podcast. This is my first time.





BradJW said:


> So I listened to the podcast.
> I'm gonna post the spoiler in tags here.
> <SNIP>


If you want to enjoy the podcast and skip around Betsy Brandt's (aka Hank's wife, Marie Shrader) spoiler, it happens between 0:28:00 and 0:29:15. You can comfortably listen to everything else if you just want to avoid the spoiler.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

netringer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I really don't think it's a spoiler.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

BradJW said:


> So I listened to the podcast.
> I'm gonna post the spoiler in tags here.
> 
> 
> ...





netringer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BradJW said:


> Agreed. I really don't think it's a spoiler.


Afterwards she also said in an over the top sarcastic tone, "Oh, did I SPOIL it? Maybe I shouldn't have saaaaid thaaaat." Come on.

Greg


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I understood that an acceptable definition of a "spoiler" is someone with insider info (e.g., actress on the show) reveals a detail or details which are otherwise unforeseen or foreseeable and takes place in a future episode.

Am I wrong on that?

Even if you think that she was joking, YOU do not KNOW.



gchance said:


> Afterwards she also said in an over the top sarcastic tone, "Oh, did I SPOIL it? Maybe I shouldn't have saaaaid thaaaat." Come on.


Her revelation is indeed a "spoiler", as Vince and the lady hosting the BB Insider podcast immediately called her on that saying "SPOILER ALERT!" and then Betsy replied* (Actual transcript: "Oh! Have I said too much! Oh! Oh no! Oh no!") *and tried to laugh off her faux pas before exiting the podcast shortly thereafter to do an interview for "Hollywood Uncensored".


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I guess if there is any question at all about whether something is a spoiler just tag it. It's quick and easy.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Of course that "spoiler" was a joke. I can't believe anyone is taking it seriously.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

getreal said:


> I understood that an acceptable definition of a "spoiler" is someone with insider info (e.g., actress on the show) reveals a detail or details which are otherwise unforeseen or foreseeable and takes place in a future episode.
> 
> Am I wrong on that?
> 
> ...


Just cause she said On no doesn't mean it's real. 
I only put it in spoiler tags because I'm worried about the spoiler police, but like others have said, it's obviously not real.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

She was joking. It is the official BB podcast so if it was a serious spoiler they could have / would have edited the podcast.

If you like spoilers, the 'Breaking Good' podcast has a major possible spoiler this week. I didn't listen to what it was because they said it was from the same source that spoiled the Gus hospital visit and other previous season ending stuff.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

BradJW said:


> Just cause she said On no doesn't mean it's real.
> I only put it in spoiler tags because I'm worried about the spoiler police, but like others have said, it's obviously a spoiler.


FYP. You're welcome.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how much of a spoiler is it? (1 being something like "Walt bought Jr a new car", 10 being "Walt killed Gus")


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Hank said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how much of a spoiler is it? (1 being something like "Walt bought Jr a new car", 10 being "Walt killed Gus")


More like Walt bought Marie a new car.

No - that's not the actual spoiler, but it might as well have been.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Johnny Dancing said:


> She was joking. It is the official BB podcast so if it was a serious spoiler they could have / would have edited the podcast.
> 
> If you like spoilers, the 'Breaking Good' podcast has a major possible spoiler this week. I didn't listen to what it was because they said it was from the same source that spoiled the Gus hospital visit and other previous season ending stuff.


I'm listening to this right now (went to the end - 1:32)


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll post very little info here.



Spoiler



http://baldmove.com/category/breaking-good-a-breaking-bad-podcast/
That's the location of the Breaking Good Podcast.

Episode's 8 title is "Gliding Over All". That's a poem by W.W. No, not Walter White. But Walt Whitman. Interesting poem. Google it at your own risk.

The very end of the podcast they talk about a major spoiler. I think some folks here might like it. Some folks probably have an idea of what's to come, but it'll still be shocking. I'm not gonna post any more. If you want to hear the spoiler, you've got a link. The link itself doesn't contain spoilers unless you actually click to listen to the podcast.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

shanerobbed said:


> Breaking Bad is my favourite TV shows and i'm watching this show without missing any Episode. It's seasone 4 is my favourite seasone 05E06 not much intresting than seasone 04E02. This shows story is very impresive and like new creativity. Like this show Must watch this show...........


Exactly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

GQ interview with Jonathan Banks (Mike)...and THERE ARE some spoilers. Nothing I'd call major, but, if you read between the lines, they are there....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HoosierFan said:


> I thought he was there with Jesse, to tell Mike about Walt's big plan.


Walt was there, but his car wasn't in the same place. Mike opened the door all nonchalantly and only then acted surprised when he looked down and saw the trailer missing. He should have been expecting that and should not have been surprised.


getreal said:


> I was listening to the podcast for this episode (506) with Vince Gilligan while working today, and they had the actress who plays Marie on for a bit. She accidentally blurted out a spoiler for the next episode (507 - "Say My Name").
> 
> Just giving you all a heads-up.


Definitely not a spoiler.


getreal said:


> I understood that an acceptable definition of a "spoiler" is someone with insider info (e.g., actress on the show) reveals a detail or details which are otherwise unforeseen or foreseeable and takes place in a future episode.
> 
> Am I wrong on that?
> 
> ...


You've got to be kidding. Do you really think that 1) they would write something that ridiculous into the story; and 2) they would leave it in the official podcast if it really were a spoiler? Give me a break. Betsy Brandt was just making an obvious joke, and I can't believe anyone even contemplated that it might have been a serious spoiler.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh god, I can't believe anyone actually believes that's a real spoiler. Ugh.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BradJW said:


> I'll post very little info here.


I didn't open your spoiler. Can you provide some context to what you posted? Major spoiler? Minor spoiler? Inside info? Wild ass guess?

I don't want to click on it in case it is a major spoiler (then it's too late!), and it wasn't easy quoting your post and deleting the spoilerized text without reading any of it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Definitely not a spoiler.
> 
> You've got to be kidding. Do you really think that 1) they would write something that ridiculous into the story; and 2) they would leave it in the official podcast if it really were a spoiler? Give me a break. Betsy Brandt was just making an obvious joke, and I can't believe anyone even contemplated that it might have been a serious spoiler.




Well, I just reported the facts, and I am shocked by the reaction of the very few of you who are over-reacting to this and objecting to my heads-up about this spoiler. Once the actress blurted it out in the podcast, she was called on it by the show's creator and a head writer who also hosts the podcast. They called it a spoiler.

If you actually considered what she said, there would eventually be HUGE ramifications in the storyline, so it is not so miniscule that you can liken it to Junior eating breakfast and then exiting the room, or Walt buying Jr. a car. 

We will all know by the end of the next episode if she was joking, or if she just blurted out an actual spoiler and they just left it in the podcast. They don't bleep swear words, and I wouldn't be surprised if they don't even pore through it after the fact to edit the podcast.

I guess you guys need something to over-analyze and nitpick, and this happens to be this week's focus.

You're welcome to the appreciative forum members who wish to avoid spoilers. I don't seek out spoilers, but I am also not devastated if I happen upon one once in a while.

I'm done with participating in this particular week's thread. See you next week when we will finally have the answer to the apparently controversial topic: Does Betsy have a big mouth, or a clever sense of humor?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Just listened to the podcast. Can't believe anyone thought that was a real spoiler


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Hank said:


> I didn't open your spoiler. Can you provide some context to what you posted? Major spoiler? Minor spoiler? Inside info? Wild ass guess?
> 
> I don't want to click on it in case it is a major spoiler (then it's too late!), and it wasn't easy quoting your post and deleting the spoilerized text without reading any of it.


What I listened to on the Breaking Good Podcast was a *MAJOR* spoiler for the season finale. It was not confirmed, but there were multiple sources. I believe it is a real spoiler.

I did NOT post the major spoiler in my post. I posted a link to the Breaking Good Podcast along with minor spoilers (episode title) only.


----------



## maltese (Aug 21, 2012)

Mike leaving Walt zip tied to the radiator reminded me of this:

Dr. Evil: All right guard, begin the unnecessarily slow-moving dipping mechanism. 
[guard starts dipping mechanism] 
Dr. Evil: Close the tank! 
Scott Evil: Wait, aren't you even going to watch them? They could get away! 
Dr. Evil: No no no, I'm going to leave them alone and not actually witness them dying, I'm just gonna assume it all went to plan. What? 
Scott Evil: I have a gun, in my room, you give me five seconds, I'll get it, I'll come back down here, BOOM, I'll blow their brains out! 
Dr. Evil: Scott, you just don't get it, do ya? You don't.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

To be clear, the podcast I listened to was the Breaking Bad Insider. Betsy Brandt was clearly joking.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Changing the subject just a bit, but there was something I noticed in this episode I found interesting. 

They finally ate something besides breakfast!!


----------



## maltese (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting observation!


Weren't there some lunch or dinner parties by the pool in a few episodes? The night skylar walked into the water?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

maltese said:


> Interesting observation!
> 
> Weren't there some lunch or dinner parties by the pool in a few episodes? The night skylar walked into the water?


I can't remember. Was there food or just drinks?

Over the seasons I've always noticed that these people *never* seem to eat anything but breakfast. They were going to eat a pizza that one time, but.....  So when they showed them eating dinner I was very surprised.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> Changing the subject just a bit, but there was something I noticed in this episode I found interesting.
> 
> They finally ate something besides breakfast!!


I found it funny that Jessie was just eating the green beans and not touching that great looking steak!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

There was one time recently (Walt's birthday?) where he requested a meal and Skylar bought it all from the deli section of the grocery, including two rotisserie chickens.

For whatever reason, that cracked me up.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> Changing the subject just a bit, but there was something I noticed in this episode I found interesting.
> 
> They finally ate something besides breakfast!!


It's a shame we don't learn that Skylar has been slowly poisoning Walt the last few months using a concoction she read about in one of his chemistry books.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Robin said:


> There was one time recently (Walt's birthday?) where he requested a meal and Skylar bought it all from the deli section of the grocery, including two rotisserie chickens.
> 
> For whatever reason, that cracked me up.


She got this from the grocery store too.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

betts4 said:


> She got this from the grocery store too.


In her defense, she is running a business now. And she launders the books on top of that. She's busy.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I know it's not really germane to the show, but I was hoping to see just a little more of Skylar (and maybe even Walt) running the car wash. Or involving the car wash into the plot somehow. For now (and what seems like the rest of the show), it's just a footnote we never see (yes, I know -- except for that one scene where Skylar freaks out on Marie).


----------



## bobino (Jul 24, 2002)

betts4 said:


> It's a shame we don't learn that Skylar has been slowly poisoning Walt the last few months using a concoction she read about in one of his chemistry books.


You mean the page with the corner folded over where it talks about Ricine?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I know it's not really germane to the show, but I was hoping to see just a little more of Skylar (and maybe even Walt) running the car wash. Or involving the car wash into the plot somehow. For now (and what seems like the rest of the show), it's just a footnote we never see (yes, I know -- except for that one scene where Skylar freaks out on Marie).


Actually it should not be germane to the show. Skylar is a pretty major player in the whole operation, even if she isn't cooking or selling it. If I were a Friend of Fring and wanted some revenge, I would certainly go looking for some money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

robojerk said:


> In her defense, she is running a business now. And she launders the books on top of that. She's busy.


No defense needed. I go to Whole Food's for delicious stuff from their deli section.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> No defense needed. I go to Whole Food's for delicious stuff from their deli section.


I think the point was it was his birthday dinner which most people wouldn't pick up at the deli.

I'm still surprised she didn't come back with vanilla cake with vanilla frosting after he specifically said he wanted chocalate cake with chocalate frosting. I think that would have been the "icing on the cake"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I've liked Banks since he was on Wiseguy


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found it funny that Jessie was just eating the green beans and not touching that great looking steak!


In the official podcast (the non-spoilery part), they were talking about the filming of this scene and said that Aaron Paul was just shoveling the green beans in there, and they had to shoot several takes, and by the time they were done, he said, "Ugh, I'm never touching green beans again."


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Hank said:


> I know it's not really germane to the show, but I was hoping to see just a little more of Skylar (and maybe even Walt) running the car wash. Or involving the car wash into the plot somehow. For now (and what seems like the rest of the show), it's just a footnote we never see (yes, I know -- except for that one scene where Skylar freaks out on Marie).





jsmeeker said:


> Actually it should not be germane to the show. Skylar is a pretty major player in the whole operation, even if she isn't cooking or selling it. If I were a Friend of Fring and wanted some revenge, I would certainly go looking for some money.


The damn Germans haven't got anything to do with it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I found it funny that Jessie was just eating the green beans and not touching that great looking steak!


Vegan?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Actually it should not be germane to the show. Skylar is a pretty major player in the whole operation, even if she isn't cooking or selling it. If I were a Friend of Fring and wanted some revenge, I would certainly go looking for some money.


I think you meant to say it is germane to the show, but I'm not looking for an argument either way. I was just saying that I wish the car wash was featured a bit more in the show than it currently is. That's it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> I think you meant to say it is germane to the show, but I'm not looking for an argument either way. I was just saying that I wish the car wash was featured a bit more in the show than it currently is. That's it.


I think we both want the same thing. For them not to ignore the car wash and how skylar fits into Walt's operation. . I don't want the writers to think the car wash doesn't matter anymore.

I may have possibly missued the word "germane" in my reply.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> The damn Germans haven't got anything to do with it.


I roll out that line every time someone says "germane" around me.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

You misused the word "not".


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

betts4 said:


> She got this from the grocery store too.





robojerk said:


> In her defense, she is running a business now. And she launders the books on top of that. She's busy.


Not in her defense, she has no compunction to be the good suburban wife anymore. There's no family to feed, just Walt.

You'd think she'd tell Walt he's on his own and he should just use a drive through. Then we'd have Breaking Flab.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I think the point was it was his birthday dinner which most people wouldn't pick up at the deli.
> 
> I'm still surprised she didn't come back with vanilla cake with vanilla frosting after he specifically said he wanted chocalate cake with chocalate frosting. I think that would have been the "icing on the cake"


I didn't realize we were talking about the birthday dinner. I meant the one in this episode.

But heck, she probably is their best customer and as said, why should she care. She is being held prisoner.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Wild Speculation. Not based on any spoilers, previews or anything else. This is just my guess.

To end the series, (highlight to read)
Walt uses the ricen on himself.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I've liked Banks since he was on Wiseguy


Double ditto thumbs up to that! :up::up:


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

netringer said:


> Not in her defense, she has no compunction to be the good suburban wife anymore. There's no family to feed, just Walt.


Exactly. And doing it on his birthday (for guests!) is just another little "f you".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The problem with Skylar is that she's not delivering her end of the deal. She said as long as the kids are out of the house and safe at Aunt Marie and Uncle Hank's house, she'll be "whatever kind of partner you want me to be". 

Somehow I don't think Walt really wants his partner to be "super *****."


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I've liked Banks since he was on Wiseguy


I've liked Banks since he was in Beverly Hills Cop...

And on Otherworld, my 16-year-old self found him to be a bad mofo.






Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> I've liked Banks since he was in Beverly Hills Cop...
> 
> And on Otherworld, my 16-year-old self found him to be a bad mofo.
> 
> ...


Kroll!!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

nataylor said:


> No, they don't use methylamine.
> 
> Here's all the dialog from that scene:
> 
> ...


that doesn't make sense. It wouldn't be easy, but they could always just get more methylamine.

They were buying it under the impression that they needed it, but also the assumption that Mike's cook was going out of business, which was good for them.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I've liked Banks since he was on Wiseguy





gchance said:


> I've liked Banks since he was in Beverly Hills Cop...
> 
> And on Otherworld, my 16-year-old self found him to be a bad mofo.


Wow! He's THAT heavy guy? I didn't recognize the old, white haired, him.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found it funny that Jessie was just eating the green beans and not touching that great looking steak!


he wasn't touching that great looking steak because it was BBQ chicken.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Someone mentioned a theory that Walt will kill Skyler. I sure hope so. And sooner rather than later. Ive always hated her character. Always moody. Always *****y. Not even attractive enough to put up with. Can't wait to see her die. 

Geez I sound morbid.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think everyone involved is gonna die. Except Jesse.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Supfreak26 said:


> Someone mentioned a theory that Walt will kill Skyler. I sure hope so. And sooner rather than later. Ive always hated her character. Always moody. Always *****y. Not even attractive enough to put up with. Can't wait to see her die.
> 
> Geez I sound morbid.


Yeah, I've been hearing that by now almost everyone's supposed to be rooting against Walt. And Skylar is obviously a victim now. But I'm still rooting for Walt. And I'm still hoping he gets rid of Skylar sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

gchance said:


> And on Otherworld, my 16-year-old self found him to be a bad mofo
> 
> Greg





netringer said:


> Wow! He's THAT heavy guy? I didn't recognize the old, white haired, him.


WOW, I actually remember that show, but I never put it together that Mike was that guy!!

Gerry


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Looking back at the opening of S05E01 where Walt is 52 in the diner... does anyone think that it's possible that he's in the Witness Protection Program in NH, and is forced to come back to ABQ to "take care of business"? 

It's just an idea that popped into my head. I don't think that would make for great TV for the last 8 episodes, but it sort of fits that scene.

(wild ass guess==no spoiler)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Looking back at the opening of S05E01 where Walt is 52 in the diner... does anyone think that it's possible that he's in the Witness Protection Program in NH, and is forced to come back to ABQ to "take care of business"?
> 
> It's just an idea that popped into my head. *I don't think that would make for great TV for the last 8 episodes*, but it sort of fits that scene.
> 
> (wild ass guess==no spoiler)


Not a bad idea. I suppose anything is possible at this point. However, I don't think it would happen, because I don't see Walt as being able to provide testimony against someone above him. That's kind of the whole point of the series, that Walt has maneuvered himself into the top spot.

But even if it does happen, I don't see why that would have to be the final 8 episodes. I'm assuming that "flash forward" scene at the opening of S5E1 will take place in the last one or two episodes of the series. If the WitSec thing you're talking about happens, there's no reason it would have to take more than an episode or two to establish.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I was pondering this scenario. Walt cooks for the Phoenix crew for a while. Saves up some serious cash. Hank figures it all out and finally confronts Walt. Walt turns in the entire Phoenix crew in exchange for WitSec. And maybe he throws Skylar under the bus at the same time. 

In an earlier episode of S5, Hank was talking to Mike talking about that 2million in his granddaughter's name, and Hank said something like "and you may be able to keep some of it if you just tell us where it came from". Implying that if you do cooperate with the DEA, they won't seize all your assets. 

I just don't have a reason why Walt would come back to ABQ with a machine gun.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

How ironic would it be if Walt went into Witness Protection and wound up in an unfulfilling career as a high school chemistry teacher? Wouldn't happen that way in real life, but the irony of it would make for a good schadenfreude-filled ending.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I do think the ending has Walt alive and stuck in some remarkably ordinary existence.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Message deleted - posted in wrong thread.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

danterner said:


> How ironic would it be if Walt went into Witness Protection and wound up in an unfulfilling career as a high school chemistry teacher? Wouldn't happen that way in real life, but the irony of it would make for a good schadenfreude-filled ending.


[Keanu] Whoa... [/Keanu]



Brad


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> That was great when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wrong thread! Please delete and post in the right one.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> [REDACTED]


Wrong episode.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

getreal said:


>


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Best. Laugh track. Ever.


----------

